
Sacklers agree to give up Purdue Pharma, want to continue to sell Oxy overseas - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/30/health/purdue-sacklers-opioids-settlement.html
======
Havoc
I too would like to give up a toxic shtbag of liability.

